# Insulfoam Garage Door Insulation Kit



## Fallon

I got some blue 1/2" sheets of the fine grain foam from Lowes and did a similar job myself. Cut the foam in to the size of 1 of the panels on the garage door. The doors I have form a C channel on the inside the way the aluminum is curled in on the inside. Just right for putting a pair of 1/2" thick panels in. Bend the foam a little bit and they snapped right into place without any adhesive or fasteners. As it turns out the 2 sheets of half inch (all they had in stock) worked better than 1" thick, as it was easier to bend.

Hard to tell for sure from the pictures, but it might be the same C type channels as in the photos of your door.

Makes a huge difference when working in the garage, stays much more comfortable & uses less juice to keep it warm.


----------



## BensBeerStShop

I had a friend that worked at lowes for a while and something most people don't know… If you can get it from a catalog or a website, you can order it, have it shipped and pick it up at Lowes! Doesn't matter if they carry the product or not. Also, that is the same stuff I have on the garage door in my shop. Seems to do what it's supposed to.


----------



## schuft

That's good info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## popsshop

David, Sounds like a good plan . . . and affordable. Thanks.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet, thanks for posting.


----------



## Sarit

Thanks for the review. Insulating the garage door is on my long list of todo's.


----------



## Singhome

Thanks! That's pretty cool. We use insulfoam in our insulated sectional overhead door panels, so it's cool to know you can add it to plain panels. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I have now done all three of mine and loving it. REALLY a huge difference whether hot or cold outside.


----------



## RandyH

I ended up not using this product because I needed a bit more insulation up here in cold Indiana ! The R-factor of those panels just did not seem to be enough. I ended up purchasing 2" thick foam board insulation (http://www.lowes.com/pd_304090-210-304090.0___?productId=3122447&pl=1&Ntt=foam+board+insulation) with an R-value of 10. I think the panels in that kit give an R-value of 4 or 5. I covered the door for my 2-car garage with it, using my table saw to shape it to fit. I am happy so far - it has kept the garage cooler this summer. We'll see how it does in the cold in a few months ! (The green-blue color isn't as attractive as the white, I must admit)


----------



## Jordan834

Authorities tutorial on Musically Online Login with musicallylogin Well, there is an on-line website for the customers to handle their.


----------



## JoeLyddon

... Bad post…


----------



## JoeLyddon

> I ended up not using this product because I needed a bit more insulation up here in cold Indiana ! The R-factor of those panels just did not seem to be enough. I ended up purchasing 2" thick foam board insulation (http://www.lowes.com/pd_304090-210-304090.0___?productId=3122447&pl=1&Ntt=foam+board+insulation) with an R-value of 10. I think the panels in that kit give an R-value of 4 or 5. I covered the door for my 2-car garage with it, using my table saw to shape it to fit. I am happy so far - it has kept the garage cooler this summer. We ll see how it does in the cold in a few months ! (The green-blue color isn t as attractive as the white, I must admit)
> 
> - RandyH


"This item is no longer available at Lowes".


----------



## Ardubya

Has anyone else installed Insulfoam kits? Post your opinions/reviews? I need to insulate my west-facing garage door from the Texas sun. Absolutely brutal. Looking for good recommendations.


----------

